# Weltraumspiel gesucht !



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. April 2011)

Hallo
ich suche ein Weltraumspiel in der Art von "Freespace - The Great War" (ein Spiel was ich übrigens noch heutzutage spiele  - Verhältnismäßigkeit Uralt aber fein  )

Ich habe schon etwas gesucht, aber bis jetzt nur "Darkstare One" gefunden was halbwegs gut bewertet wird und auch gut aussieht.

Es gibt ja einig Weltraumspiele aber keine Liste wo ich nachsehen kann welche es gibt, zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.

Wie sieht es mit der "X" Reihe aus, das letzte Spiel hat ja nicht gerade gute Wertungen bekommen aber sieht wahnsinnig gut aus, wurde das Spiel schon ausreichend gepatched (?), und kann man die Schiffe auch mit der Tastatur steuern ?

Spiele bzw Schiffe die nur mit der Maus gesteuert werden mag ich allerdings nicht, und auf Joystick habe ich auch keine Lust.
Und Online Spiele Interessieren mich auch nicht, also nur Normale (Offline) spiele !

Könnt ihr mir etwas helfen... bin für jeden Vorschlag zu haben


----------



## s|n|s (20. April 2011)

Freelancer - mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen

EVE online - MMORPG im Weltraum, kostet aber monatlich


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. April 2011)

Den letzten Teil der X Reihe kann ich empfehlen. Es ist sehr vielfälltig. Egal ob Wirtschaft (eigene Fabriken erstellen und vernetzen) oder Kampf (Piraten jagen, Schiffe aufrüsten und kaufen.) das Game bietet genug davon.

Was ein bisschen verstörend sein kann, ist das es nicht Questlastig ist. Es gibt zwar ein paar Handlungsstränge, aber Grundsätzlich ist es open world.

Das Spiel wird mit Tastatur und Maus gesteuert.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. April 2011)

@sns
Nein, Freelancer ist irgendwie nicht wonach ich suche, die Grafik ist irgendwie nicht meine und Online Spiele will ich auch nicht spielen.

@ Borkenkäfer
Das letzet X Spiel würde mich interessieren von der Grafik her, aber wie sieht es mit den Patches aus, wurde da alle behoben was zb bei der > Gamestar Bewertung < bemängelt wurde ?
Wie verschachtelte Menüs oder Menüverknüpfung usw...
Kann man auch die Schiffe mit der Tastatur steuern ?


Gibt es sonst noch welche empfehlenswerte Weltraumspiele ?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. April 2011)

Das letzte mal als ich es gespielt hab ist schon lange her, darum kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen wie weit die Fehler ausgebessert worden sind.

Hab mir den Artikel gerade durchgelesen und muss sagen, ja, die Menüs sind verschachtelt und nicht übersichtlich. Man braucht schon etwas Einarbeitszeit um das Spiel komplett genießen zu können. Die Bugs und zu schwierigen Mission fand ich weniger schlimm, weil ich halt ein Savegame geladen hab. Die Schiffe kannst du mit der Tastatur steuern.

Schaus dir an, glaub es ist auch nicht teuer. Sehr positiv ist die gute Community. Es werden noch immer patches gemacht, welche Usermods integriert haben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. April 2011)

Ich Spiele derzeit X3 TC und hab alle patches drauf, da hat sich viel verbessert. Mußt halt nur viel Zeit mitbringen wo es bei mir leider mangelt

Grobe Fehler hab ich jetzt im Spiele keine mehr gefunden, der letzte Patch war glaub 3.0


----------



## blaidd (21. April 2011)

Das Genre ist leider praktisch ausgestorben...

Ich würde dir Freespace 2 SCP (Source Code Project) bzw. Freespace Open empfehlen, das möbelt Freespace 2 grafisch ziemlich auf, und die Community werkelt fleißig an Kampangen...

Vor allem Blue Planet find ich ziemlich cool, setzt quasi die Story der Freespace-Reihe fort... Dazu gibt es das immer noch unerreichte Gameplay von Freespace 2 mit recht aktueller hochauflösender Grafik... Aber es gibt noch einen ganzen Haufen anderer guter Mods dafür.

Das Blue Planet Team arbeitet zur Zeit an Blue Planet 2: War in Heaven und hat auch schon Part 1 der Kampange veröffentlicht... 
Ich häng mal ein Video davon an, da bekommt man einen ganz guten Eindruck, was die Engine mittlerweile so kann...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hp5FCqRORk

Außerdem kann man eine aufgemöbelte Version von Freespace 1 damit zocken, dazu gibt's noch Mods (bzw. sind in Arbeit) im Wing Commander, Star Wars, oder Battlestar Galactica Universum oder Babylon 5 und zig andere.

Hier ist eine Liste

Freespace Open Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhAR8rWPluQ

Diaspora Trailer (Battlestar Galactica Mod)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EHOhOYiOEA

verschiedene Screenshots: http://www.hard-light.net/wiki/index.php/Screenshots 

Anlaufstelle für Freespace 2 Mods:
Freespace 2 SCP: FreeSpace Source Code Project - Home / News
Hard Light Productions: Hard Light Productions

Man braucht zum Spielen allerdings Freespace 2, aber wenn du nur den ersten Teil gespielt hast und gut fandest, würde ich dir sowieso raten, dir das anzuschaffen. Ist mM bei weitem das beste seiner Art.
Man kann einen praktischen Autoinstaller downloaden, der besorgt einem dann alle erhältlichen Mods (sofern gewünscht) und hält sie auf dem neuesten Stand...

Damit kann man sich eine ganze Weile beschäftigen...


----------



## DarkMo (21. April 2011)

joa, leider leider is weltraum wohl atm voll aus der mode -.-

also wegen X: reunion is sehr genügsam was den rechner angeht, aber nich ganz so schön von wegen der missionen. andererseits (ich kannte "nur" reunion (sehr lange gespielt bevor ich mir tc geholt hab)) is es im vergleich zu tc auch irgendwie fordernder. denn gerade diese missionen machen das game eigentlich so easy... also du brauchst ja kohle - wie immer halt. mit kohle kannste dir fabriken kaufen und dir eine selbstständige einnahme quelle erarbeiten. und dieser erste "kleine" schritt is in reunion halt mit viel arbeit und zeitaufwand usw verbunden - halt so wie in den alten teilen noch ^^ wer die alten teile kennt, der mag es wohl so (ich zumindest) und da is tc irgendwie son noob-teil. machst paar missionen un bist in 2 tagen soweit wie in reunion nach wochen ^^ für die causual gamer oder einsteiger (die das ewige gedaddel freilich sicher irgendwo abschreckt) is das natürlich super - ich fands halt plöd. aber es bietet eben auf der anderen seite auch schön viele erweiterungen, was absolut top is.

steuern kann mans rein mit der maus, aber in kämpfen empfiehlt sich dann doch eher die maus. aber so fürs reine rumfliegen... ausm tor raus, mit der tasta aufs tor/die fab gezielt, sinza an, käffsche, andocken per autopilot ^^ oder oder. also im grunde kann ich X nur empfehlen, jeden teil. ich liebe X seit dem ersten titel >< jetz muss nur mal x4 mit multicore unterstützung un multiplayer kommen ^^

und wegen der verschachtelten menüs... nuja, ich persönlich kenns von dem spiel halt garnich anders un mir fällts da sehr schwer, mich da in die lage von neulingen zu versetzen. wenn du in der x-ten unterebene bist un wieder raus willst - entf drücken un fertig ^^ also ich hatte da nie probs. mit esc gehts ne ebene wieder zurück usw. also ich find das echt nich so wild.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. April 2011)

Das stimmt leider bei TC, nicht nur die Missionen sind zu einfach sondern man macht viel zu schnell Geld


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

We wärs mit den 10 Jahre alten "Birth of the Federation" oder "Master of Orion 3" ?^^


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider bei TC, nicht nur die Missionen sind zu einfach sondern man macht viel zu schnell Geld


 
Jap, das stimmt. Aber das hat mich nicht wahnsinnig gestört, da man es auch schnell wieder ausgeben kann.

Gestern ein mail bekommen das dieses Jahr noch der nächste Teil veröffentlicht wird *freu*


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. April 2011)

Kann man den Dritten Teil der X Reihe einfach so beginnen oder sollte man die anderen Zwei Teile auch gespielt haben ?
Wird man da nicht Geschichtlich überrollt wenn man gleich in den Tritten Teil einsteigt ?


----------



## Rolk (21. April 2011)

Du kannst ruhig gleich bei X3 Terran Conflict einsteigen. Da kommt man schon zurecht. Nochmal mit X3 Reunion anzufangen macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, weil X3 Terran Conflict recht ähnlich ist, aber in allen Belangen leicht verbessert wurde.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. April 2011)

Ausserdem ist die Geschichte nicht so wichtig. Bin auch erst bei X3 eingestiegen und hab mir die Geschichte im Netz dann durchgelesen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir "X-Superbox" und "Darkstare One" gekauft, damit bin ich eine weile beschäftigt 
Darkstare One hat ja eine noch immer relativ gute Grafik (im Weltraum), die X Spiele werde ich erst testen wenn ich Darkstar One durch habe...


----------



## dsmbr (4. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mal diesen Thread wiederbeleben um auch meine Enttäuschung über den Fall dieses Genres mitzuteilen. Ich für meinen Teil wünsche mir vor allem einen Freelancer-Nachfolger, da ich mit der X-Serie überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Noch nie habe ich ein Spiel mit einer so überladenen GUI gesehen und solch fürchterlichen Menüs.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (4. Februar 2012)

Taugt dieses neue SOL: Exodus eigtl. was? Angeblich ist der Titel ja von der Wing Commander / Freespace Reihe inspiriert.


----------



## dsmbr (5. Februar 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Taugt dieses neue SOL: Exodus eigtl. was?


 Nein, es taugt imho nichts:
SOL: Exodus for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic
SOL: Exodus for PC - GameRankings
Ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------

